
Show HN: Syntactor – (JSON-)editor that prevents syntax errors - gr__or
https://gregoor.github.io/syntactor/
======
gr__or
Hi HN,

I'm interested in turning this into a full code editor, probably starting with
JS (since I already got JSON). But first I want to get some feedback on the
principal idea, I hope this version already gets it across.

Anyway, a few more words on it: I very much believe that our current editors
are too literal and too close to the actual texts. While there certainly
already exist tools that treat the base programming language structures as
primitives, instead of the literal symbols, few programmers use these (as they
are mostly mouse/menu based). Even more advanced IDE's still fundamentally
make you edit text, which must bring some cognitive overhead with it (even for
pros). We, as programmers, should be more generous with ourselves here and
allow us to introduce a layer of abstraction, which I believe will yield many
advantages (yes, even speed).

